
Show HN: Terminal based Git interactive rebase editor written in Rust - mitmaro
https://github.com/MitMaro/git-interactive-rebase-tool
======
mitmaro
Author here, I started this project over two years ago when one of my friends
challenged me to write it. It was based on [https://github.com/sjurba/rebase-
editor](https://github.com/sjurba/rebase-editor) , but does not require
NodeJS/JavaScript. I and several others have been using it almost daily for
over a year, so it is ready for general use.

It's written in Rust, but as I only occasionally get a chance to work in the
language, development has been slow. I would very much welcome PRs to make
improvements and add functionality.

------
chatmasta
This is the kind of tool I've always needed without realizing it. I didn't
even know git could use specific editors for rebasing.

I rebase every day and although I enjoy practicing my vim strokes, the rebase
editor is the last place I want to make a mistake. So this looks really
useful. I'm going to install it. Thanks!

~~~
mitmaro
No problem!

Git does a fair bit as files under the covers, so it makes tools such as this
very possible.

~~~
chatmasta
Yeah, I've always known you can use a custom editor for commits etc, but
didn't know git config had enough granularity to use a custom tool for
rebasing. Very cool!

Btw, requests:

\- Please publish a homebrew package

\- Mention any git version requirements in the README (or if this will work
with nearly any version of git?)

~~~
mitmaro
I am not a Mac user anymore, but when I was I used Homebrew a fair bit. A
Homebrew package would be great and there has been an issue [1] for it for a
little while.

Adding the Git version to README is a great idea. I will have to do some
research on when the `sequence.editor` option was added. An initial check [2]
makes me believe it will work with Git > 1.7.8, which was over 7 years ago.

1: [https://github.com/MitMaro/git-interactive-rebase-
tool/issue...](https://github.com/MitMaro/git-interactive-rebase-
tool/issues/33)

2:
[https://github.com/git/git/commit/821881d88d3012a64a52ece9a8...](https://github.com/git/git/commit/821881d88d3012a64a52ece9a8c2571ca00c35cd)

------
dvalentiate
I've used this occasionally and I am a fan! Very intuitive.

------
jackharrhy
I've been using this daily for a while now, super useful!

~~~
mitmaro
Thanks! Great to hear you find it useful!

